# Anyone hunt the bases?



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Just curious if anyone on here hunts the bases besides myself. Been out twice this year, shot a nice spike with my bow on thursday on Oceana, seen a bunch of small ones last night spikes and does. Aim high shoot low.........geo


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

nws yorktown and cheatham annex big bucks


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i usually hunt northwest or on occasion fentress. didnt qual with my bow this year though, college is kicking my ass and taking all my time. going to the last indoc at the end of the month though. at least ill be able to hunt shotgun.

my father shot two the other day out at northwest. damn good eating. ill take fresh venison over fresh fish almost any day. (cant beat that fresh caugh mahi mahi, lol)


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Wonder how long this will stay up??*

:spam:


----------

